# Fishing Tip # 967 Scent Delivery System



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Fishing Tip #967[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"> Scent Delivery System[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Soaking soft plastic baits in Menhaden oil or GULP! Juice definitely helps. My scent of choice in most cases is SMELLY JELLY and my favorite scent is Shedder Crab. All fish will eat a shedder crab where fish like Drum and Sheepshead aren?t too fond of Menhaden oil.[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">SMELLY JELLY sticks to soft and hard plastics better than any other scent but it still washes off. Years ago, I noticed that well chewed plastic worms held scent better than new ones, likely because nicks and scratches soak up scent and release it more slowly than slick surfaces. Flies soaked in scent release the scent over a longer period than soft plastics, plugs and spoons.[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">I don?t know why it took me so long to come up with a ?<I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">SCENT DELIVERY SYSTEM.?[/I][/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> [/I][/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> [/I][/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Here is a simple scent delivery system for soft plastic baits. Wrap your hook with cotton wine. Cotton soaks up and holds scent better than synthetic fibers. [/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">The lure in the photo below is a Mann?s Hard Head SwimShad, my favorite soft plastic lure.[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">


----------



## Black tail dot (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a cool idea about the cotton wire! Where do I get sheddar crab scent? Thanks


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Black tail dot (3/3/2010)*That is a cool idea about the cotton wire! Where do I get sheddar crab scent? Thanks




http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=218


----------



## 78blacktransam (Jul 31, 2009)

I am going to give that a shot next time I am out. Thanks for the tip.

Steve:bowdown


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

lokks pretty easy and effective gotta give it a try


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

damn good idea. i've just tied a piece of yarn to the hook of a spook or jig....


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

tks


----------

